# Smiling Hav Pics! :)



## jmombo

I have been trying to get a good shot of my pups smiling. They're smiles are sooo heartwarming, but it is so hard to catch them holding still long enough to get anything more than a blurr. I did manage to get this one of Kit Kat. It's not her biggest smile, really more of a slight grin.... but I still think it's adorable. I'll keep working towards my goal of capturing that perfect shot, but I'd love to see pics of your smiling Havs! I know some of you must have them!! Don't be shy.... please share!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Awww, she reminds me of a little kitten in a cartoon (even though she isn't a feline)
Here's my pics of a big Chester smile.


----------



## jmombo

Love the pics, Ruth! Chester has a big smile....what a cutie!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

jmombo said:


> Love the pics, Ruth! Chester has a big smile....what a cutie!


Thanks, the biggest smile is in the last.


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha, great thread idea!!
here are a couple of Tillie smiling! she smiles a LOT!


----------



## jmombo

They are so expressive!! Tillie is beautiful!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

C'mon people! Let's see 'em!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Pics of Emmie taken last week. - Jeanne -


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie drying off on a log after swimming in Lake Washington.


----------



## davetgabby

bad hair day


----------



## shimpli

Ache smiling...


----------



## shimpli

Yunque smiles too...


----------



## Pucks104

Leo's sweet smile!


----------



## BearsMom

Birthday boy smile!


----------



## jmombo

Emmie is a true beauty and, Dave, your pic made me laugh out loud!! I just knew you all had some treasures to share! :clap2:


----------



## jmombo

I have come up with a new abbreviation ... "AOL" it stands for "Awwwing Out Loud"!! I must have said Awwww 10 times now!! Ache, Yunque, Bear and Leo have ADORABLE smiles too!! I just love these havs! So darn cute!


----------



## Ruthiec

Charlie says he's smiling behind the cigar (OK it's a piece of mulch!)


----------



## jmombo

Ruthiec said:


> Charlie says he's smiling behind the cigar (OK it's a piece of mulch!)


Hahaha!!! Charlie looks like he just cleaned up at the poker table.... Big grin, cigar and all!! Too funny!!


----------



## whimsy

smile!!!


----------



## jmombo

Oh for heaven's sake... those pics of Whimsy look like she just stepped out of a fairytale storybook!! Beautifully hav, beautiful smile and beautiful photography!


----------



## Ruthiec

Whimsy is beautiful and serene and classic.

I think my favourite smile so far is Ache - what a great smile and I love the colouring.

By comparison to all of these my Charlie is a scruff - he lives up to his registered name which is Charlio Bandido. But I love him to bits - scruff and all


----------



## jmombo

This isn't the clearest picture...I tried, but she moves fast!! This is Kit Kat flying around the backyard, smiling all the way. It was hilarious to watch!


----------



## MarinaGirl

jmombo said:


> Emmie is a true beauty and, Dave, your pic made me laugh out loud!! I just knew you all had some treasures to share! :clap2:


Thank you jmombo for the compliment.  I think Emmie is a beauty too.

OMG - Kit Kat is ADORABLE, what a great action shot!! I didn't know stuffed animals could run!


----------



## puppy-love

What great pictures! I've got a big smile looking at all those hav smiles 

Here's my favorite smiley pup - Julie


----------



## Pipersmom

I love the smiles!!!

Here is Piper who is thrilled to have "found" some delicious manicotti and Riley excited to go to his first parade.


----------



## jmombo

ADORABLE SMILES!! Love that manicotti grin!!


----------



## Missy

it's all in the eyes!


----------



## Lucy419

Love the smiling pics!


----------



## My2Havs

What a great thread! I've got dozens but here's one of my favorites of Dooley and one of Roxie.



Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## jmombo

Thank you all for sharing! These sweet smiles are good medicine!!


----------



## fitxtreme

That's my li'l boy Logan's big smile after a session at the groomers. Feelin' fresh! :rockon:


----------



## MarinaGirl

Smiling picture of Emmie in my convertible (taken earlier today). She loves the wind blowing in her hair. :dance: -Jeanne-


----------



## misstray

Brody is such a smiley boy that I'm shocked that I don't have more smiling pictures of him!!

Here are the few I do have:


----------



## jcbpaisley

I'm going to attempt to post a pic of Diva's smile from my iPhone. I know it won't work but I'm going to try...

Edit: haha, nope! Will upload from my laptop later

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sonic and Aries

jcbpaisley said:


> I'm going to attempt to post a pic of Diva's smile from my iPhone. I know it won't work but I'm going to try...
> 
> Edit: haha, nope! Will upload from my laptop later


I always had the same issue and would never remember to go back and post my picture... so I did find out recently that if you actually go to the Havanese Forum website, it will let you post one picture at a time while on an iPhone or iPad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sharonefinkel

Bosco's smile!


----------



## jmombo

Hahaha!! I love Bosco's toothy grin!! Wonderful!!


----------



## Sharonefinkel

jmombo said:


> Hahaha!! I love Bosco's toothy grin!! Wonderful!!


Aweeee...thank you, he really makes me smile too!


----------



## jmombo

So many sweet and heartwarming pics in one thread!! ..... Looking at these precious furbaby smiles brightens my day! THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR SHARING!!


----------



## littlebuddy

What beautiful pictures of everyones dogs. Put a big smile on my face today!


----------



## jmombo

I got a good cheesy one!!! LOL


----------



## Suzi

MarinaGirl said:


> Smiling picture of Emmie in my convertible (taken earlier today). She loves the wind blowing in her hair. :dance: -Jeanne-


 I didn't know Emmie's color changed so much I love her brown.


----------



## Thumper

These are all SO cute!

Kara


----------



## waybrook

What sweet pictures - all the babies are so precious! Here's my favorite "smiley" of Panda

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gunthers Mommy

*Lazy Boy*

Here is my little lazy boy Gunther! Went to the beauty shop today so he is worn out!


----------



## Gunthers Mommy

*My handsome boy!*

Long day at the groomers!


----------



## Gunthers Mommy

Love this photo!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MonkeyLove

New here  :wave:


----------



## Karen Collins

Dancey at 6 months. Still my favorite pose.


----------



## TilliesMom

OH my GOSH Karen, that is THE sweet picture I have ever seen!
man, those black and whites just steal my heart every time!!


----------



## Beau's mom

Smiling Beau


----------



## Karen Collins

Thanks Tammy! They're all so cute! I'm hoping for a brindle when we breed her.


----------



## gertchie

Ozzie is a big smiler!


----------



## Regina

Love that picture of him at the helm! Especially with his paw on the wheel LOL!


----------



## Beau's mom

And, one more of Beau smiling and doing what he loves to do!


----------



## sandypaws

Great shot of Beau. He looks so happy. Go get 'em Beau!


----------



## Ruthiec

What a brilliant shot, I love it. He isn't just smiling, he's grinning all over his face


----------



## Ruthiec

Ok couldn't resist adding this one I took of Charlie today


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Oh, that's a good one Ruth! He's really enjoying playing on the beach even though he has sand on his nose and tongue!


----------



## IceLadi

What cute pics! Let's add one more... Piper is 8 mos old now, sheesh! The time has flown by, but we're having a great time This is her new happy face after graduating out of the ex-pen. She's free to roam now, only 1 gate left up that divides the house in half so she can't go too far away from me. 

Nina


----------



## TilliesMom

I posted this another thread but think is it such an amazing pic of Tillie that I should share it here too! 

my baby girl <3


----------



## sandypaws

Ruth, Nina and Tammy, I just love all the smiling faces. Great shots, especially the sand thing Charlie has going on.


----------



## jmombo

IceLadi said:


> What cute pics! Let's add one more... Piper is 8 mos old now, sheesh! The time has flown by, but we're having a great time This is her new happy face after graduating out of the ex-pen. She's free to roam now, only 1 gate left up that divides the house in half so she can't go too far away from me.
> 
> Nina


That's a wonderful pic, Nina. Yaaaay for Piper!! Congrats on your ex-pen graduation!! ....Can't wait to be celebrating the same occasion at our house!! I know it's no easy feat.


----------



## jmombo

TilliesMom said:


> I posted this another thread but think is it such an amazing pic of Tillie that I should share it here too!
> 
> my baby girl <3


Awww, such a sweet picture of Tillie!!


----------



## TilliesMom

thanks!!


----------



## Pucks104

Great pics everyone I just love all these smiling Havs!


----------



## MarinaGirl

Benjamin and Emmie at the park this evening. -Jeanne-


----------



## Julie

Such cute pictures! I loved them all!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Jack and Dexter smiling. This idea would make a great quilt theme.


----------



## tksunvold

*Scout's smile!*

Here's Scout at 9 weeks (right after we brought him home - 2 weeks ago) and he loves to smile!


----------



## TilliesMom

ahhhhhhh, Scout is ADORABLE!! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Beau's mom

They are all seriously CUTE! Scout is a new cutie-patootie; and, Tammy, are there any bad pictures of Tillie??


----------



## tksunvold

Thank you!!! Happy to be here. Scout is our first hav and our kids' first dog. 

It's so fun to see all of the happy, smiling cuties!


----------



## TilliesMom

Beau's mom said:


> They are all seriously CUTE! Scout is a new cutie-patootie; and, Tammy, are there any bad pictures of Tillie??


ha ha ha ... possibly..... :behindsofa:


----------



## Sumirra

*Mason and Dixie*

A little blurry but they were having so much fun running in the yard, I wanted to post  our 10 week old puppies!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Sumirra said:


> A little blurry but they were having so much fun running in the yard, I wanted to post  our 10 week old puppies!


Oh, I love it! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Bidik

This one is from Cora. He felt a kick in my belly reggers: and smiled...so lucky to have him in my family!


----------



## Pipersmom

I LOVE that picture of Cora! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bidik

Thanks Julie. He is so loveable and he knows that. Today, he was surprised and heartbroken that the cable guy didn't play with him. He has this disbelief in his eyes, why would anybody do anything but play with him


----------



## sandypaws

Looks like Cora is anxiously awaiting the new baby too. Such a sweet face and picture. Congrats on yourreggers: Keep us posted.


----------



## Sumirra

Bidik said:


> This one is from Cora. He felt a kick in my belly reggers: and smiled...so lucky to have him in my family!


Just went through all 8 pages again.. makes me smile every time. This one makes me smile for a few reasons  congrats! I never get tired of hearing about other people's havs and of course seeing their adorable faces!~ thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## Bidik

Thank you Mary and Sumirra


----------



## Sammy's Mom

Happy to be playing fetch with Mom 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gertchie

Oh my gosh Sammy....what a beautiful face!!!


----------



## sandypaws

Love the half and half face. What a little doll he is!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Awww, cutie!


----------



## dwurms

*Samoa*

Happy girl


----------



## Lorrie1256

*My new Havanese*

Hi, I am new to the forum and here is my new Havanese. His name is Leo he is 8 months old and I just got him and what a pleasure he is. We live in NY.


----------



## Beau's mom

Welcome dwurms and Samoa! You are beautiful!

Lorrie1256 your Hav is also a beauty! What's his/her name?

Welcome all! Definitely a couple special cutie-patooties!!! 

Where do you all live?


----------



## Pucks104

Lorrie1256 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum and here is my new Havanese. His name is Leo he is 8 months old and I just got him and what a pleasure he is. We live in NY.


Welcome to the forum. I have a Leo also who is 6 months old and a most delightful fellow!


----------



## Lorrie1256

he is so cute, this is my first havanese , they are cute and what a personality.


----------



## Pucks104

Lorrie1256 said:


> he is so cute, this is my first havanese , they are cute and what a personality.


Leo's our first Hav also. We've always had dogs - currently we have 3 mutts, ages 15 years, 4.5 years and 3 years) in addition to Leo. Leo's breeder told me I would love the Havanese temperament and she was right.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Welcome Lorrie1256 and Leo! He is so handsome!:welcome:


----------



## dwurms

Samoa and I are from CT. She is our first havanese...first doggie for me. We just adore her. And really love this forum and looking at all the adorable pups!


----------



## tra_po

Oh he's gorgeous!! Welcome!


----------



## Lila

His biggest smile of all times was when he jumped into the bushes


----------



## klf0110

Beau smiling!


----------



## Lucy419

Lucy's first trip into DC! She was a happy girl


----------



## Lila

I just love this post 
Such adorable pictures of our happy dogs!
Thanks jmombo for starting this!


----------



## jmombo

Lila said:


> I just love this post
> Such adorable pictures of our happy dogs!
> Thanks jmombo for starting this!


Thank you all for posting!!! .....Soooo many heartwarming smiles!! It's no wonder we're all Hav Crazy!!


----------



## tra_po

*Is this a smile?*

Darn I just love him.


----------



## jmombo

tra_po said:


> Darn I just love him.


Oh my gosh!!! He is a cutie patootie for sure!!! ADORABLE!


----------



## Lucy419

I know I just posted one of Lucy in front of the Lincoln Memorial, but this one is WAY better. My husband and I cracked up seeing her smiling. I would have posted the whole photo, with us in it, but you know this is the internet and a little privacy doesn't hurt. Anyway we were posing in front of the reflecting pool. Lucy decided to pose for the picture as well


----------



## TilliesMom

so cute! she's so tiny! how old is she!?


----------



## Lucy419

TilliesMom said:


> so cute! she's so tiny! how old is she!?


She is SO tiny. She's just about 4.5 lbs at 5 months old. I don't foresee her weighing more than 7lbs as a full grown Hav.

(As a frame of reference, when I brought her home at 8 weeks she only weighed 1 lb 6 oz. She was the runt of her litter and her mama is also small in size.)


----------



## 1plus2havs

Liam smiling c",)


----------



## 1plus2havs

Lily's turn for a smiling picture


----------



## whimsy

love all these beautiful smiles!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Lily's and Liam's smiles are so happy!


----------



## Ruthiec

Tee hee hee I'm sooo ticklish


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad

Two of my favorite


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Gibbs is too cute! Wonderful pictures


----------



## Cyber Chulo

Here some recent pics of Ratchet.


----------



## Beau's mom

OMG!!! Ratchet is soooo stinkin' CUTE!!


----------



## Cyber Chulo

Thanks! I'll try to capture some more images of Ratchet this week. He's about 1 1/2 years old now.


----------



## GrannyMouse

*Smiling!*

Here's my Ripley smiling!


----------



## Beau's mom

That is a cute smiling Hav, Ripley!!


----------



## sandypaws

Ripley is adorable. Love the smile and cocked head.


----------



## GrannyMouse

*Smiling*

Do smiling granddaughters count!!


----------



## Lila

GrannyMouse said:


> Do smiling granddaughters count!!


You betcha!!
Beautiful picture GrannyMouse


----------



## Pucks104

GrannyMouse - adorable pictures of Ripley and your granddaughter!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Ripley is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## gertchie

What great smiles everyone


----------



## gertchie

Ozzie did a lot of smiling on our vacation


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Those pictures of Ozzie are A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!!


----------



## gertchie

Thank you Ruth!


----------



## Bailey's Mom

My Bailey Boy.


----------



## Marbel

*Chloe Smiley Face 8/13/14*


----------



## littlebuddy

I found a great one of Django as a puppy and adult.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke

.

What an awesome thread, I had not seen this one before. So many great pics!!!

.


----------



## sandypaws

littlebuddy said:


> I found a great one of Django as a puppy and adult.


I love Django's new avatar. Cute little butt!


----------



## Deacon Blues

*My Happy Hav*

This is a fun thread. I love that dogs smile and am grateful to have Rory, a joyful little partner in crime to smile at and with. Click the yellow bar to see the image full-size.










I have lots more where these came from! If you'd like to see a video of her smiling you can click this: 



. She's in Heaven as kids we met at the park rub her tummy. I slow the video down at the end so you can really see her bliss.


----------



## Marbel

Rory, is a total joy ... love his pics


----------



## Carmenchanwong

Prince showed me this face after being caught playing at the mud....


and the last one is after shower and fall asleep


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Happy little Rambo!


----------



## South of the Border

*Our little guapo*

Here's our little Mongo Bongo smiling at all the HavaneseForum friends!


----------

